# First factory produced super-charged m/c.



## 1Alpha1 (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## eric_271 (Aug 19, 2017)

Hang on tight to those hand grips.


----------



## J.W Younger (Sep 2, 2017)

The 80s we saw a lot of Japanese turbo bikes.
If a turbocharger isn't a supercharger what the hell is it?


----------



## eric_271 (Sep 3, 2017)

J.W Younger said:


> The 80s we saw a lot of Japanese turbo bikes.
> If a turbocharger isn't a supercharger what the hell is it?


Superchargers are belt driven where's turbos are driven by the exhaust. There are trade offs to using either but turbos seem to be preferred for all out applications JW.


----------

